# when should I see bubbles in my airloc?



## xcaret (Feb 17, 2011)

Last night I racked my peach/raisin wine into a couple of gallon jugs and a 2l pop bottle ,today none have bubbles in the airloc. When it said to fill the bottles to the neck.I did just that ,filled to the brim then pushed the plug,and then the airloc into the neck ,,no air space at all.. Am I being impatient.. Oh yeah I was going to drink a glass of this stuff last night but a friend has been warning me If its not right I could go blind of something.. I thought that was just for moonshiners to worry about .He tells me to give a bottle to a wino and see if hes alive in the morning ,we got some sleeping by vents in alleys downtown,and they wear the same clothes so youd know if hes alive he says, only thing Im worried about is if another wino steals the dead ones jacket and I think its the guinny pig wino and think its ok to drink.. lol


----------



## TStarr (Feb 17, 2011)

lol looks like u have tasted more than the odd glass! I was going to get the Mrs to test mine!


----------



## MN-winer (Feb 17, 2011)

Does this belong in the joke area?

If your serious, then we might need some more info eh? Like recipe, starting SG, time between rackings, etc, etc.

Maybe it fermented dry? Take a risk and taste it.


----------



## Tom (Feb 17, 2011)

MN-winer said:


> Does this belong in the joke area?
> 
> If your serious, then we might need some more info eh? Like recipe, starting SG, time between rackings, etc, etc.
> 
> Maybe it fermented dry? Take a risk and taste it.



I agre..
Say what?
Recipe and what have you done so far


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 17, 2011)

I think you're going blind from doing something other than winemaking! LMAO


----------



## chachi44089 (Feb 17, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I think you're going blind from doing something other than winemaking! LMAO



LMAO!!
I am willing to bet he is about 15 years old..


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 17, 2011)

Naw I think maybe just sampling some when he posted.


----------



## Wiz (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll go with 15years old also.


----------



## xcaret (Feb 17, 2011)

TStarr you cracked me up ..Good idea 
Well back to my questionabout no bubbles . I started the must 8 days ago with 6 ibs of peaches mashed up ,1 lb of raisins out of the box,and a camden tablet,4 lbs of white sugar,and poured water in till the whole works was about 3 gallons. the sg was 1.09. And last nite it was a shade under 1.00 Today I noticed a few tiny sweat beads on the inside of the inner tube part of the air loc,maybe the airloc thing is starting to float cause there on a bit of an angle inside the housing.. I used ballons before ,so this is my first attempt at using airlocs.. 
BTW no one ever did answer whether the stuff can be poisinous, I might have top wait for TStarr's wife ..lol


----------



## Julie (Feb 18, 2011)

No one answer because no one actaully believed you were being serious. 

Seriously, if it is poisonous at the beginning why would it not still be poisonous when it was finished?


----------



## millwright01 (Feb 18, 2011)

From what I was told there should be a little space between bung and liquid for gas to escape. From what I read, you have the inlet for the airlock in the wine and that is not how I was told to use it. In a carboy i leave about 1/2 inch to 1 inch. Don't know about 1 gallon jug but assume do not have airlock inlet actually in the wine.

Like the others I have no idea what you are talking about in your first post about giving wine to the homeless. What did you do to poison your wine? I would just throw it out if there was any doubt. Are you talking about the difference between methyl and ethyl alcohol maybe?


----------



## xcaret (Feb 19, 2011)

yer right ,thanks


----------

